
The Future of NetNewsWire - stilist
http://daringfireball.net/2011/06/netnewswire_black_pixel
======
leejoramo
I remember downloading NNW when it was first released, or maybe even in Beta.
It is interesting that NNW included DaringFireball as a default news feed so
early on. I probably first read DF via that feed. I wonder what other feeds
were included in that default list.

